# Embarrassing question



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi

I've got a bit of an embarrassing question.  When I go for a poo   i get really bad pain in my stomach (especially around my bump) and bottom.  It is sometimes so bad that I have to stand up to ease the pain.  It feels like enormous pressure more than anything else but it's made me a bit wary about going.  

Should I be worried or is this normal?  I am 14 weeks pg.

Thanks,
Pippi xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The worst thing that you could do is not to open your bowels, as you will get heavily constipated and this pain will get much worse.  Keep eating a high fibre diet, and this pain may come and go throughout pregnancy, as your muscles are all relaxed, and your bowel is being pushed out of the way by your uterus,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, it's a relief to know there's nothing wrong!  Always something to worry about!

pippi xxxx


----------

